# Pointers Please



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey all, my family and I are heading down to a cabin near Rockbridge in 2 weeks. I’m from Cleveland so I don’t know the area at all. I’m looking primarily for smallmouth bass. I’ve seen a few creeks near the cabin and there is the hocking river. I’m not looking for your honey hole, but I want to know about public access and where it is ok to fish. Thank you.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hocking River was a very good place to get smallies when I was at college. That was close to 20 years ago now, , and you aren't going to find the size of Erie fish down there eithe


----------



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Hocking River was a very good place to get smallies when I was at college. That was close to 20 years ago now, , and you aren't going to find the size of Erie fish down there eithe


We’re just headed down there for the scenery. All I’m looking to do is catch a few fish. How much of the bank is public?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Hocking River or Clear Creek metro park are your choices with the Hocking being the best option for quality fish.if you want there also several lakes nearby, including Lake Logan, Rush Creek, Lake Hope Burr Oak, Dow Lake, Lake Snowden. Downs bait shop is in Logan if you need anything, GOOD LUCK


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

If I remember correctly, in Nelsonville area near Hocking college there is a bike path that runs right next to the river for quite a ways! We always just walked the path and dropped down to the river when we seen a spot we wanted to fish!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Agree with the hocking river for smallies, but dont overlook Lake Logan for largemouth. One of the best lakes in our region. Good luck. Plenty of yak/canoe rentals too.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

There are smallies in the hocking river that’ll rival any Erie bass. Trust me, I know for fact!! From Nelsonville to Logan used to be a good stretch.


----------



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you all for the replies. It means a lot since I’m completely new to that region.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

There was a public ramp in Logan that we put in my flatbottom years ago. Tore up smallies on buzzbaits and had a blast! You can wade around there, too, if I remember right.
Also, Millstone BBQ was there when my brothers went to Hocking College, pretty darn good, but not sure if it's still there.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Millstone is still there at the 664 exit.


----------

